# Wie nennt sich dieser Textur-/Flächen- Effekt?



## Razer3k (15. April 2011)

Nabend,
ich habe im Web folgende Fläche als Homepage Hintergrund gesehen und würde gerne wissen wie dieser Effekt heißt und wie ich ihn selber erstellen kann?

http://www.abload.de/img/stylewm95.png

Ich meine die Flächen, nicht die Linien.


----------



## CPoly (15. April 2011)

Mir sind sofort die Wörter "grain" und "noise" in den Sinn gekommen.

http://www.sohtanaka.com/web-design/noise-texture-in-photoshop/
http://abduzeedo.com/web-design-grain-texture


----------



## Razer3k (15. April 2011)

Ouch, danke.
Bin gar nicht darauf gekommen es mit der englischen Bezeichnung zu versuchen 


Nun hätte ich aber wieder eine neue Frage:
Ist es möglich OHNE eine positionierte Grafik mit CSS(3?) Linien hinzubekommen die ein wenig mehr hermachen, ähnlich wie unter der Navigation (oben auf der Seite) http://www.sohtanaka.com/web-design/noise-texture-in-photoshop/ ****?


----------



## Sneer (16. April 2011)

Vielleicht, hilft Dir der Suchbegriff Linienwerkzeug weiter?
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/246228-linienwerkzeug-photoshop-cs2-9-0v.html#post1287697

Der Linie kannst Du dann einen Schlagschatten und einen inneren Schatten verpassen.
Fallls Du das mit "mehr hermachen" meinst?


----------



## Razer3k (16. April 2011)

Sneer hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht, hilft Dir der Suchbegriff Linienwerkzeug weiter?
> http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/246228-linienwerkzeug-photoshop-cs2-9-0v.html#post1287697
> 
> Der Linie kannst Du dann einen Schlagschatten und einen inneren Schatten verpassen.
> Fallls Du das mit "mehr hermachen" meinst?



Danke, ja kenn ich....

Wollte das aber rein mit HTML/CSS realisieren


----------



## CPoly (17. April 2011)

Das Ausgrauen nach rechts und links wird schwer, aber diese Linie sollte doch mit zwei Bordern lösbar sein. Oder eventuell auch mit einem 2px langen Verlauf https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/-moz-linear-gradient 
Vielleicht lässt sich das ausgrauen auch damit herstellen: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/-moz-radial-gradient
Also einen radialen Verlauf, der 2px hoch, aber sehr breit ist. Sind aber nur Ideen.


----------

